
Show HN: The First P2P In-Browser Internet Speed Test - diegorbaquero
https://diegorbaquero.github.io/PeerFast/
======
Diti
It shows “Test is starting” forever in my case. I am behind a company proxy.
Should I create a bug report, or is it unnecessary (unfixable), as your
experiment’s point is to use WebTorrent?

------
delu
Does this account for differences in upload/download speeds from the peers?

~~~
diegorbaquero
May you rephrase the question please? I don't understand it

